# Mixamp + HD598 + Modmic for a PS4



## Danseph

Please, allow me to run this by you for comment and criticism.
  
 After research, here's my envisioned setup for gaming on a PS4:
 Astro Mixamp Pro 2013
 Sennheiser HD598
 Antlion Modmic
  
 I was considering the HD650 at one point, but decided against it because I believe the Mixamp won't drive the HD650 ($500) to its full potential, so there won't be a real difference with the HD598 that I can get in Canada for $260. I was drawn to the HD650 because it's more open, but I believe that I won't hear the difference in games. I also prefer the detachable cable of the HD598. Please, bash me if you think I'm wrong.


----------



## Stillhart

danseph said:


> Please, allow me to run this by you for comment and criticism.
> 
> After research, here's my envisioned setup for gaming on a PS4:
> Astro Mixamp Pro 2013
> ...


 
 If you're just using it for gaming, the HD650 isn't worth the money over something like the HD598.  You might look into the AKG K612 Pro as well.


----------



## Danseph

Thank you for your reply, it is very appreciated.
  
 I considered the K612 Pro, but after reading a few threads, I'm inclined to lean on the HD598 for these reasons (not given by order of importance):
  
 * I like the detachable 
 * I'm going to use them also for listening to music and films (although the primary purpose is gaming), so I think I'd prefer the bass of the HD598
 * I do not currently own an amp and the only amp I'll own for the time being is the MixAmp Pro for the PS4 that I'll probably use on my Mac too. However, according to this review, the MixAmp isn't big enough to drive the K612 Pro properly
  
 Thanks again for your suggestion. Anyone else believes there's a better product or combination of products out there?


----------



## Stillhart

Have you looked into the Philips Fidelio X1?  Sounds like it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Danseph

stillhart said:


> Have you looked into the Philips Fidelio X1?  Sounds like it's exactly what you're looking for.


 
 No I hadn't looked at them and boy I can't thank you enough for your post. I'm now seriously reconsidering the HD598. Actually, if I had to choose, reading from the reviews on this forum, I would get the X1. I just have two issues:
  
 1) They seem really hard to find in Canada. The only place I've found them was Amazon and it's asking for $400. That's so outrageous when Amazon US sells them for $230. 
  
 2) How is the customer care since Philips sold its business? Would it be easy to get them replaced or fixed if something happened?
  
 How could have I missed them? As I was scrolling the Mad Lust Envy's list, I never bothered to check what was above the HD598, which was the X1. Thanks again for this great recommandation.


----------



## Stillhart

The best way to get them cheap is to try to find a lightly used one on the forums.  Shipping from the US to Canada is sucky, but it should still be way less than the $400 Amazon wants!  I sold mine for $189 shipped in the US, it would have been maybe $20-25 more to send to Canada.
  
 I'm not sure about customer care.  These things are build REALLY well though, I can't see needing it.


----------



## Danseph

What about the irreplaceable earpads and the supposedly fragile earplug jack? Don't they get you a ride to customer care? I know that these headphones are meant to be used inside in a quiet and peaceful environment and this is exactly what I'll use them for. I'm not planning on bringing them outside or putting them in a bag, but since you've used them, I'm curious how "careful" you had to be.


----------



## Stillhart

danseph said:


> What about the irreplaceable earpads and the supposedly fragile earplug jack? Don't they get you a ride to customer care? I know that these headphones are meant to be used inside in a quiet and peaceful environment and this is exactly what I'll use them for. I'm not planning on bringing them outside or putting them in a bag, but since you've used them, I'm curious how "careful" you had to be.


 

 I only had them for a month or two.  I actually hauled them back and forth to work every day in a hard case.  When I sold them, they looked like the day I got em.  I haven't owned any head-fi headphones long enough to determine their breaking point so maybe I'm not the best person to ask...


----------



## SonnyA85

save your cash and buy a HD558 and mod them to HD598's for free.
  
 headfonia proved that the drivers in the 598 and the 558 are the exact same


----------



## Danseph

stillhart said:


> I only had them for a month or two.  I actually hauled them back and forth to work every day in a hard case.  When I sold them, they looked like the day I got em.  I haven't owned any head-fi headphones long enough to determine their breaking point so maybe I'm not the best person to ask...


 
 Thank you for your contributions. They were very helpful.


----------



## Stillhart

danseph said:


> Thank you for your contributions. They were very helpful.


 

 You bet.  Let us know what you end up getting and how you like it.


----------



## Danseph

sonnya85 said:


> save your cash and buy a HD558 and mod them to HD598's for free.
> 
> headfonia proved that the drivers in the 598 and the 558 are the exact same


 
 Headfonia is not recommending the mod anymore (http://www.headfonia.com/old-and-new-hd555-hd558-hd598/) and the mods are now discouraged from what I've read (http://www.head-fi.org/t/585653/hd-558-mod)


----------



## Danseph

For Canadians out there, Futureshop has one Mixamp Pro left (there used to be two, but guess who got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and for the life of me I couldn't find one on any other Canadian website. newegg.ca and best buy.ca have both run out and only Amazon US has some, but between customs and shipping, you do pay a premium. The price on Futureshop is on par with the rest of the market and I got free shipping. If any Canuck is interested, better act fast.


----------



## Danseph

I just received the Mixamp Pro 2013. Here are my first impressions. This is by no mean a proper review. Those have been done by people much more qualified than myself on this forum. I'm just sharing my impressions for those who are interested in this thread.
  
 Out of the box
 ===========
  
 The packaging is nice, sturdy and well designed. I really appreciated that all the necessary cables were included and were of reasonable quality. The instructions are short and clear.
  
 Astro really had the average gaming systems in mind. The USB 2.0 and the TOSLINK  cables included were measured at 10 ft. That means I can connect the Mixamp Pro to my (soon coming) PS4 and place it next to me on my sofa to control the volume without having to standup. It's a very nice and important touch. After all, video gaming is the national sport of the couch potato association. On a side note, I like that the USB cable is slightly pliable, which makes cable management a little bit easier.
  
 There's but one criticism. I just wish the splitter would look a little sturdier. It's the thinnest and seems like the weakest cable of those included. Time will tell if this is really an issue.
  
  
 First inspection of the Mixamp Pro
 ========================
  

  
 I really like the build quality and design. The material at the bottom (some soft plastic) sits well and makes sure the unit doesn't slide. The inconvenient is that it's going to gather dust quickly. I like the feel of the knobs. The master one is big and has a good amount of resistance so you can adjust the setting piecemeal. The game/voice knob is a little looser, but still well made and the little guide helps find the middle very quickly. Finally, the three buttons (on/off, dolby and eq mode) have a good clicky response. You won't push them by accident and you'll know you have pushed them because of the feedback they provide.
  

  
 The ports on the device seem solid enough. They aren't too hard to maneuver. One could remove a headset single handedly for instance. You may need your two hands to plug something and keep the device steady though. The ports don't seem too fragile either. Time will tell if they resist a lot of plug in and out action.
  
  
 First use of the Mixamp Pro
 =====================
  
 I must warn that my Fidelio X1 are coming at the end of the month and in the absence of proper headsets, I won't be able to judge the sound quality. I'll have a go, but it'll be a very superficial and incomplete opinion.
  
 The first thing I did was connect the Mixamp Pro to my MacBook Air 2013 using the USB port and downloaded the firmware upgrade off the manufacturer's website. I had to right click the installation file and select open to bypass Mavericks's security as the file was not properly signed. That's very surprising for a firm of Astro's caliber. Even more disconcerting was the fact that the file refused the start and just crashed. This is outright shameful. I couldn't find anything on the forum or the knowledge base regarding this issue. I left a message to the technical support team. I'll let you know what happens.
  

  
 There's one major UX flaw. When the on/off, Dolby or the eq buttons are on, a red ring encircles them and when they are off, a white ring circles the on/off switch. This is at first confusing. After all, red usually means off or stop and white or green usually means on. Surprisingly, the colors on the box are orange, not red, which seems to indicate that at some level, someone thought the red was a bad decision. I get that the astro color palette uses red, but as an interface, this is unintuitive. What is even more unintuitive is the eq modes signaled by a quarter light. Go figure which mode corresponds to which light. The manual is useful and ultimately you'll use one and won't change it, but still, not the best UI. I'm actually questioning the need for the EQ button that doesn't seem to do much in the way of sound anyway. Those issues are far from deal breaker flaws. You'll learn quickly, obviously, but this is just bad design decisions.
  
 The MacBook Air 2013 doesn't have the TOSLINK connection of the MacBook Pro Retina. However, using the USB port is enough to have the Mixamp Pro recognized. There was a big amount of hissing at mid to high volume, but overall I did find the bass to be clearer and more powerful. The mids were brighter and the overall sound was a definite improvement. Again, for a more comprehensive review on sound quality, please refer to other posts on this forum.
  

  
 Every so often, the signal coming through the USB port got a lot of parasites. The noise was very strong and grizzly. It necessitated that I unplugged the USB cable and plugged it back. It may have something to do with my machine. I have the power cord on, the Thunderbolt cable and two USB hubs, so there's a fair bit going on, but this is not pleasant. However, my main use of the Mixamp Pro is for a PS4, so it doesn't really matter (as long as the problem is not found on the console). Furthermore, Astro recommends using the Mixamp Pro with a TOSLINK cable when plugged to a PC, so I don't know if I can really fault them for that.
  
*Edit*: I was able to upgrade the firmware using another Mac. The technical support didn't give me a reason for the problem. As for the buzzing noise, I've since found out it happens sometimes when using the USB cable for both power and signal. The problem only manifests itself when I'm using iTunes and goes away when I switch output device and then select the Mixamp Pro again. It doesn't happen if I use the 3.5mm cable to transmit sound from my Mac to the amp.


----------



## SonnyA85

danseph said:


> Headfonia is not recommending the mod anymore (http://www.headfonia.com/old-and-new-hd555-hd558-hd598/) and the mods are now discouraged from what I've read (http://www.head-fi.org/t/585653/hd-558-mod)


 
 it's funny how within 2 weeks of their original review they completely do an about turn? not funny when you look into it in more detail.
  
 how come they never compare a modded 558 with a stock 598 in the second review? yet they compare a modded 558 with a modded/stock 555?
  
 i have spoke to people who have modded a 558 and listened to a friends 598 and they couldn't tell the difference.
  
 headfonia were slapped on the wrist by sennheiser for exposing the mod most likely which is why they completely changed their tune within 2 weeks.
  
 think to yourself why in the second review is there no comparison being made with a modded 558 and stock 598? also think to yourself whenever you see people asking questions in the comments section every time the admins are recommended 558's over 598's?
  
  
 really funny that isn't it?


----------



## Danseph

sonnya85 said:


> how come they never compare a modded 558 with a stock 598 in the second review? yet they compare a modded 558 with a modded/stock 555?


 
  
 They actually did compare the two. Here's the paragraph straight from the review.
  


> On the first HD558 & HD598 article, I had posted a mod that was supposed to make the HD558 closer to the sound of the HD598. As with many modifications, however, when you gain some you also lose some. And the HD558 mod does sacrifice some amount of bass control, resulting in a slightly boomy bass area. Without going into too much detail on other changes with the mod, I felt that in the long run, the stock HD558 configuration is the better version, and I’ve reverted my HD558 back to the stock configuration. Ultimately, the HD598 is still the better version between the two.


 
  
 I think the answer is simpler. As shown on videos of the mod, you really have to be willing to take your headphone apart and really be careful to make sure you don't snap a cable, all this for an improvement that is questionable. I'm sure your friends didn't find any difference between modded 558 and stock 598, but there are so many things to take into consideration, from hardware to sample sizes to inherent biases. Ultimately, I'm not saying the mod is a bad thing, and for those who are interested, I've included a video at the bottom and I suggest you go to this post to learn more. I'm just saying that this is something that only such a small number of people will do that Sennheiser probably doesn't care about it and it's not something I would be comfortable doing. I'm going for the Fidelio X1 anyway.


----------



## SonnyA85

"
hen you thought that the review is done, there is yet another page where I’ll tell you how to do a HD558 to a HD598 conversion.

The problem with the HD558 mainly lies in the fact that it doesn’t have as full of a midrange as the HD598. If you like things simple, you can just get the HD598 and instantly get the better sound. Of course, when these things hit the stores, the two of them may differ from anywhere to $50-$90 (just a rough guess). So, for those of you who dig black color, or want to save some money, here is how you can turn the HD558 to a HD598 twin brother (very close, but not quite a 100% identical)."

 

 

no not 100% identical but close enough it's better off you just buy a HD 558 and mod them.

 

also in the second review they go into detail with other comparisons but just say the 558 loses some tightness in the bass, but doesn't go into directly how they compare but more about what the differences are.

 

read the original review, it's a complete turn around and then they don't do a direct comparison but talk about the changes more than compare the 2. I also think they had to state that the HD598 is the better of the 2.

 

look at the comments section

 

"Hi mike,

great review by you.i am really confused between two models hd558 and 598. Both are great headphones but Iam unable to decide which one should i go for.I need a little help in choosing,which one would be better for music/gaming/movie.Should i spent extra amount of dollars( if u sugggest me 598 ) for a small difference between them.give me suggestion based upon my usage.

thanks in advance.."
 
"Bobby,
The 558 should be better for gaming music and movies."
 
 
that was posted by the reviewer only a year ago (well after the second review).
 
it's a conspiracy all the clues are there in front of you.


----------



## lljayll

danseph said:


> For Canadians out there, Futureshop has one Mixamp Pro left (there used to be two, but guess who got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got the last one at futureshop thanks to your post. Anyways after using the mixamp with the PS4 and call of duty, it is far superior to a regular DAC through USB or optical. I can now pinpoint exactly where people are on the map and where bullets are flying from. At first I thought my ears were just not trained to locate the sounds. Not so at all. The mixamp almost perfectly simulates sound around you. I can't believe I haven't been using this thing the whole time.


----------



## Danseph

I agree with you, the spatial positioning of the sound was what blew me away. I'm still burning in my X1, but OH BOY do I like them!!! I'll post a more comprehensive review later, but for now, I love the Mixamp on the PS4, less so on my MacBook Air. It's still better than nothing, but for classical and jazz, I feel it's missing a little bit of warmth and mids. I'm also a little disappointed with the ModMic. It's practical and it does allow me to use the best headphones ever, but mic quality seems a bit lacking. The PS4 does have a hard time recognizing my commands sometimes and the quality doesn't always sound optimal.


----------



## Stillhart

The Mixamp isn't really meant to be used for music.  It's kinda crap for that.  You probably want to get a decent DAC/Amp or just amp for your computer.  Even something like the $200 Schiit stack will sound fantastic with the X1.


----------



## Danseph

stillhart said:


> The Mixamp isn't really meant to be used for music.  It's kinda crap for that.  You probably want to get a decent DAC/Amp or just amp for your computer.  Even something like the $200 Schiit stack will sound fantastic with the X1.


 
 You planted a seed (thank you, it's a good seed) and I've been overwhelmed by the amount of information. What DAC/Amp would you recommend? Here's what I've been considering:
  

Aune T1
Fiio E17
Schiit Magni and Modi
Little Dot MK III
  
 My usage case is sitting with my MacBook Air 2013 listening to classical, jazz, rock and rap once every blue moon (I'm thinking small desktop amp and USB DAC)
  
 I decided to focus on a setup that is right for the X1 since I'm planning to keep them for a while. I'm not worrying about upgradability. I'll get another DAC/Amp when I upgrade to new headphones in a few years. That means I'm thinking of something along the 200$-300$ line. I don't think I really need more since the X1 are really easy to drive (please correct me if I'm wrong).
  
 I'm halfway through burn-in on the X1 and right now I came to the conclusion that I'd like to give a little more power to the mids to get a warmer sound during classical pieces mostly. For now, I'm using the Mixamp (better than nothing), but I usually turn off the Dolby sound, which helps get a better sound when using it for Music on my Mac.
  
 Finally, I just want to say that I truly love the X1 and I want to thank Stillhart and the other members of this forum for your help and recommandation. I literally jumped when I started playing Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana. As the drum started, my mind got blown off! It has given me a new interest in listening to music. The Mixamp + X1 combo is absolutely awesome on my PS4 (much prefer it to my living room speakers) and I'm just over the moon. Again, thanks!


----------



## Stillhart

It looks like you like the tube sound in theory.  I've never heard a tube headphone amp so I can't speak to them from experience.  I know they tend toward the warm side and I personally thought the X1 didn't need more warmth; I find the X1 to be a bit recessed in the mids and highs so more warmth would be too much for my personal taste.
  
 In my opinion, I'd go with something on the neutral-to-bright side.  But that's a personal taste thing.  If you want warm, more power to ya.
  
 Question: do you need something portable or is a desktop solution okay?  At your price range, you can get some really nice desktop units.  I'd recommend something like the Yulong D100 (neutral-to-bright), Audio-GD NFB-11.32 (neutral-to-bright), Audio-GD NFB-15.32 (warm).  I have both the Yulong D100 and the 15.32 right now to compare both and see which I liked better.  I decided to keep the 15.32 because it pairs slightly better with my Q701.  For the X1, I think the D100 would be a better choice; I think it's overall a better sounding unit when paired with the right cans.
  
 I gotta get my D100 back on the classifieds... so busy tho...
  
 EDIT:  Oh and be careful of the T1; it's a tube DAC, not a tube amp.  If you use the built-in headphone amp, you won't be using the tube part at all.  I've heard it sounds good, but it might not be the sound you're looking for.


----------



## Danseph

You did it again! You brought me something I had never thought of and completely rocked my frame of mind  Thank you!
  
 First off, I misused the word "warm" when I wanted to say "bright". My apologies. A review of the glossary set me straight. So yes, I'd wish a little brighter sound when listening to classical and jazz. Although, I will say that it is much less of a problem after burn-in, but it's still there.
  
 I'm looking for a Desktop amp (don't need mobile) and you are right, I am very much interested about tube amps in theory, simply because I love the concept and I'm a newby. However, after reading around, the D100 seems like a cheaper/better choice for what I'm looking for (decent USB DAC and a bright amp that provides more boost to the mids). I also have to deal with the fact that amps are hard to find on Canadian online stores. I checked out the D100 MKII, but I don't think the upgrade adds much in the way of brightness. It's warmer, but I really don't think that's needed with the X1, so I would settle for the D100.
  
 From what I gathered, you were looking to sell yours. Let me know (PM) what's your price and I'll see if my wife still loves me  In the meantime, thank you again for your help and recommandations.


----------



## Danseph

Update: After more than a week with my D100/Fidelio X1, I have to say I'm having a lot of fun! This is my first real setup and I am truly enjoying it. I listen to jazz and classical and it's great. Pop/Rock is even more exciting. I find myself discovering new instruments on pieces I've listened to forever, all of a sudden I'm smiling because a piece moves me and playing PS4 on the MixAmp/Fidelio X1 so much more enjoyable than with my current living room speakers (Logitech Z5500). I highly recommend this for those who are looking to get into the audiophile world.


----------



## Stillhart

I just read back through the thread and realized you pretty much got everything I recommended.  Man am I glad you're liking it!  WHEW!!! 
  
 Keep enjoying.  And don't forget to throw away all those old MP3's that are V0 or <320k.  You will be hearing all kinds of new things once you upgrade to FLAC (or at least 320k MP3).




  
 (Welcome to Head-fi!  Sorry about your wallet!)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I feel the K612 actually has more bass presence than the 598...


----------



## Danseph

Well, I mostly have CDs, but there was a time I got songs on iTunes (they're encoded in iTunes Plus AAC 256 Kbps 44.1 kHz). What is your view on that? I also purchased DVD-Audio and a couple of Blu-ray Audio to try out. My personal impression is that it really depends on the mix. Some show real improvement. Ella and Louis has a nice background noise that makes me think I'm listening to an old record. Beethoven no 5 and 7 shows real improvement over the iTunes version, but Nevermind from Nirvana not so much. This is based on ABX testing I did on my Mac. Are my first impressions correct?


----------



## Danseph

mad lust envy said:


> I feel the K612 actually has more bass presence than the 598...


 
  
 Well, since you came to this thread, may I thank you for your work on the gaming headsets. I'm sure you have already been told, but it's not only impressive, it truly helped me get the foundations to get started. What do you think about the bass of the K612 compared to the Fidelio X1?


----------



## Stillhart

danseph said:


> Well, I mostly have CDs, but there was a time I got songs on iTunes (they're encoded in iTunes Plus AAC 256 Kbps 44.1 kHz). What is your view on that? I also purchased DVD-Audio and a couple of Blu-ray Audio to try out. My personal impression is that it really depends on the mix. Some show real improvement. Ella and Louis has a nice background noise that makes me think I'm listening to an old record. Beethoven no 5 and 7 shows real improvement over the iTunes version, but Nevermind from Nirvana not so much. This is based on ABX testing I did on my Mac. Are my first impressions correct?


 
 I think the X1 is a little more forgiving than something like the Q701 so 256 will probably be fine.  And yes, you can definitely tell when an album has been mastered well.  The best headphones in the world can't make a crappy mix sound great.


----------



## Major Tipton

danseph said:


> I'm also a little disappointed with the ModMic. It's practical and it does allow me to use the best headphones ever, but mic quality seems a bit lacking. The PS4 does have a hard time recognizing my commands sometimes and the quality doesn't always sound optimal.


 
  
 Hi,
  
 I'm thinking to buy similar set for my PS4:
 - ASTRO MixAmp Pro
 - Philips Fidelio X1/00
 - Antlion ModMic
  
 I have tried to find information about the set up on PS4 so I kinda hope that some one could help me here.
 1. After I have connected ASTRO MixAmp to my PS4. I just add Philips Fidelio X1 and Antlion ModMic to the Y-cable that comes with the MixAmp? I don't have to plug microphone to controller?
 2. Does the mute button on the ModMic work on PS4?
 3. Should I consider V-Moda BoomPro -mic? 
  
 With V-Moda BoomPro -mic my worries are:
 A. It does replace the cable of the Fidelio X1. Can it affect to the sound quality?
 B. Does the both connections (mic and audio) go to the MixAmp or does something go to DS-controller?
  
 I have really enjoyed reading this tread because the amount of great information. There is so much mixed "information" around the internet that I am really confused.
  
  
 Thanks,
 Major Tipton


----------



## Stillhart

major tipton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking to buy similar set for my PS4:
> - ASTRO MixAmp Pro
> ...


 
 The Boompro is a much better solution with the X1.  It will affect the sound, but actually in a good way.  There's lots of talk about this in the MLE thread.
  
 Using it with the PS4 is easy because I don't think you need anything plugged into the controller.  Don't even need a Y cable with the Boompro.  It's very slick.


----------



## Major Tipton

Stillhart,
  
 What do you mean by that it will affect in a good way? Would you please link the thread.
 Do you think mute -button will work in BoomPro with PS4?
  
 Thank you very much of your fast answer. 
  
 - Major Tipton


----------



## Stillhart

major tipton said:


> What do you mean by that it will affect in a good way? Would you please link the thread.
> Do you think mute -button will work in BoomPro with PS4?


 
  
 I mean the stock cable has a high impedance and a lot of people replace it.  The Boompro makes the X1 sound better (slightly less congested) than the stock cable.  I speak from experience, but it's also documented in the MLE thread (I don't have the link handy, it's the biggest thread in the Video Game Forum and probably how you found your way to this website).
  
 Yes, the mute button should work.


----------



## Major Tipton

Sounds very good. Thank you alot. I will start searching. 
  
 Is there better alternatives for Astro MixAmp Pro for PS4 that I should consider?
  
  
 - Major Tipton


----------



## Stillhart

major tipton said:


> Sounds very good. Thank you alot. I will start searching.
> 
> Is there better alternatives for Astro MixAmp Pro for PS4 that I should consider?
> 
> ...


 
 You could try for a Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D USB, which is better in some ways, but is pretty much just the same thing but different. There are a few options in the MLE guide.


----------



## Danseph

Sorry for joining the party late. Here's what I can say:
  
 Regarding the mute button, it does work, since it's hard wire, it simply cuts the mic connection to the system. 
  
 Regarding the MixAmp Pro, it's a great solution and I'm really happy with it, so if you can find it, I highly recommend it. Just make sure you update your PS4 to the latest firmware, connect the MixAmp Pro to the USB port AND the optical port and change your settings on the console as follows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG9-zQVdLWo
  
 The ModMic is nice, but the quality of the mic is average and I'm a bit disappointed. The BoomPro looks great and as StillHart said, replacing the factory cable of the X1 will improve sound quality. 
  
 The one issue I would point out though is that a lot of posts and reviews point to the fragility of the audio port on the X1 and using something like the BoomPro might force you to plug and unplug the cable often and force you to test the solidity for yourself.
  
 In my personal experience, I haven't found it to be more or less fragile than any other regular port. It's true that it seems to simply be a hole in the casing and in that sense, it can give an impression of fragility. But so far, I didn't find this first impression to be warranted. What I did was get a cable from Monoprice (from their mobile series) and just leave it into the headphones, plugging it wherever I need them (MixAmp Pro or the headphone Amp). However, I haven't had them long enough to give a definitive opinion on the subject, so if ever you find yourself plugging cables in and out of your X1 often, at this point, I would just advise you to be careful. 
  
 UPDATE: If you use the BoomPro, you can connect it directly to the input port of your MixAmp Pro without any other adapter (no Y adapter needed)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just wanna note that testing the BoomPro's resistance was much, MUCHhigher than ANY headphone cable I have ever tested, including the X1 stock cable. I'm talking about vast amounts higher.

So in essence, the BoomPro cable should actually sound WORSE than the stock cable. That being said, changes from cable to cable have been incredibly subtle in every single aspect, and when you're too busy gaming and using voice chat, the small differences will be even harder to spot.


----------



## Danseph

mad lust envy said:


> Just wanna note that testing the BoomPro's resistance was much, MUCHhigher than ANY headphone cable I have ever tested, including the X1 stock cable. I'm talking about vast amounts higher.
> 
> So in essence, the BoomPro cable should actually sound WORSE than the stock cable. That being said, changes from cable to cable have been incredibly subtle in every single aspect, and when you're too busy gaming and using voice chat, the small differences will be even harder to spot.


 
 Thank you very much. I had no idea.
  
 I also want to point out that I've been able to significantly improve the quality of the ModMic by placing it further away from my mouth. It's next to my cheek now and the PS4 recognizes my voice better. I have to do some more testing, but things have improved. It just picks a lot of background noise.


----------



## Danseph

Well, this will be the end of this thread and I have a very sad news, my D100 died in smoke!
  
 The good news? I'm happy with everything I've gotten. The X1 is great and I love to use it when listening to music or just playing my PS4. The MixAmpPro is fantastic although the volume know is annoying and the ModMic is ok.
  
 However, today, the D100 from Yulong died. I'll be honest, I don't know if it was my fault or not. It died in abnormal circumstances. I had to show a video in public, so I decided to use the D100 with my computer (as I usually do) and connect it to a speaker instead of headphones. I was expecting the sound to be too low. I turned the volume higher than usual (close to the maximum) and the volume was alright, because the room was small anyway and the people listening were close to the speaker. 5 minutes into using it, I see smoke coming out of the unit. I switched everything off. Waited for the unit to cool and opened it. It seems a couple of components overheated and affected the circuits in charge of the volume. Now, even after letting the unit cool, when I plug my earphones I hear a loud buzz sound and the unit starts smoking again, even if there's no sound going through.
  
 Yeah, I'm very disappointed and for all those complaining about Chinese manufacturers on this forum, this one is for you! But I stay positive. This was my first foray into audio and I've loved every minute of it. This is a sad experience, but I've learned loads of lessons and it gives me a good reason to tell my wife I need a new amp. So there's a bright side.


----------



## Stillhart

Oh no that sucks! Sorry to hear that dude. :/ Any plans for your next one?


----------



## Danseph

Yeah. I'm thinking of the Bitfrost-Valhalla 2 to prepare for the Fidelio X2 that's been creeping up in Europe. What do you think. And by the way, did I do something wrong or was the unit faulty?


----------



## Stillhart

danseph said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking of the Bitfrost-Valhalla 2 to prepare for the Fidelio X2 that's been creeping up in Europe. What do you think. And by the way, did I do something wrong or was the unit faulty?


 
 You're not really supposed to use a headphone amp to drive speakers, so I suspect it was a combination of it being overworked and then giving out?
  
 Re the Bifrost/Valhalla, I admit I'm not a big fan of Schiit.  I think they're overhyped on here and you can get a lot better value from other brands like Yulong and Audio-GD.  That said, I don't have any experience with their higher-end stuff so I can't really say from experience.  I am eager to hear more about the X2 tho.  :-D


----------



## Danseph

I understand your point, but given my humble knowledge in electrical engineering, I would have thought the D100 would have some sort or fail safe to prevent this sort of malfunction. I probably shouldn't have used a speaker, but it's design 101 to plan for something that isn't meant to be there.
  
 Anyway, given my experience with Yulong, you'll understand why I'll pass. One factor that counts a lot for me is availability in Canada. If I can get something without paying excessive shipping, customs and still get a warranty, that's a huge plus for me. I'll check out Audio-GD, but I know Schiit is easily available here.


----------

